# Vielleicht dumme Frage! aber ich brauch Hilfe



## Springmaus (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo  


ich habe eine Canon EOS 500d !

Da ich hier im Forum immer so supertolle Fotos (Makros) sehr habe ich mir für 

den Anfang Nahlinsen bestellt.

Da hab ich nun eine draufgeschraubt  aber die Canon kann nun nicht mehr scharf 

stellen ich hab keine Ahnung was ich machen soll damit das funzelt.


----------



## pema (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht dumme Frage! aber ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Doris,
ich sag mal: du wirst manuell scharfstellen müssen. Der AF klappt nicht in Kombination mit Nahlinsen.
petra


----------



## frido (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht dumme Frage! aber ich brauch Hilfe*

Nahlinsen für ein paar € können natürlich mit der Qualität eines vernünftigen Makro´s nicht mithalten. Versuch mal, den Automatikmodus abzuschalten und manuell scharf zu stellen.


----------



## Springmaus (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht dumme Frage! aber ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo,

OK vielen Dank  schonmal.

Ich habe 2 Objektive ich dachte das würde erstmal reichen?

Oder kann jemand eines Empfehlen für meine Canon?


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht dumme Frage! aber ich brauch Hilfe*

Servus Doris

Makroobjektive sind speziell für den Nahbereich gerechnet ...

Probiere die Nahlinse aus, mußt halt sehr nahe ans Objekt ran gehen.
So 2-5cm.
Wenn nicht viel Wind geht würde sich eine kleine Blüte anbieten.


----------



## bilderzaehler (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht dumme Frage! aber ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Doris,

google mal nach Zwischenringen, die kommen zwischen Body und Objektiv und Du kommst näher an die Motive ran. Sind die bessere Alternative als Vorsatzlinsen, da kein zusätzliches Glas verbaut ist.

 Thomas


----------



## Kama (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vielleicht dumme Frage! aber ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo, gerade erst gelesen...

Also wenn ich die (Nahlinse) 500D auf das Objektiv schraube, können meine 350D/700D sehr wohl noch per Autofokus scharfstellen. 

Das ist nunmal ein extrem kleiner Einstellbereich, den muss man wirklich erstmal zentimetergenau finden. Einfach draufhalten und scharfstellen funktioniert bei der Nahlinse besonders bei großen Brennweiten nicht wie sonst, wo man i.d.R. nur die Naheinstellgrenze beachten muss . Die "Ferneinstellgrenze" ist auch extrem schnell erreicht.
Bei mir bewegt sich der Einstellbereich schätzungsweise auch irgendwo unter 50cm, dann aber problemlos auch mit Autofokus.


----------

